# Facebook...



## HLanders

Anyone want to be friends on Facebook? What's the general feeling of sharing full names on the BnB forum?


----------



## Bumblebee117

I want to be! already am friends with a couple of girls on here! will pm you my name! :) xx


----------



## Wind

I am friends with a couple as well. I will pm you my name too.

If you would send me a message on FB and tell me your bnb user name that would help. (Then I will know who is who!!)


----------



## jogami

I'm inboxing you now HLanders and Wind ;) 
I'm already friends with Bumblebee xxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I'm already friends with some of the twin mummies from here, too. Happy to be added by everyone :)


----------



## HLanders

Thanks ladies!! Friend requests sent! (And you can all tell how creative my BnB name is... lol)


----------



## lambchops

Ooh I will join in! Ive got the most commonest real name though ever so no one will find me in all the millions of people haha can you search on an email address cos i can PM that across? xxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I think email address would be best because I already can't find HLanders. Searching for my name would be like a needle in a haystack.


----------



## wondertwins

Just sent a PM. :)


----------



## moo_fie

Is anyone on the -pregnant with twins or parent of twins (the group)- on facebook? X


----------



## Eternal

Can add me. I've used my real name on here loads, I'm Jo-Anne Herschell there is only one of me so easy to find, feel free to add, I love having twin mums friends so anyone feel free to add, I'd I dont add right away say your a bnber and will add. 

Generally if you don't want to be found its better not to use your real name, but I found I posted my orginal birth plan from my first so an be traced, lol.


----------



## mummykel1984

Ooooh meeeee :) me and hubby have a joint Facebook :) anyone who wants me to add them pm me and I will search you on fb :) oh and let me no bnb username heheee x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Eternal said:


> Can add me. I've used my real name on here loads, I'm Jo-Anne Herschell there is only one of me so easy to find, feel free to add, I love having twin mums friends so anyone feel free to add, I'd I dont add right away say your a bnber and will add.
> 
> Generally if you don't want to be found its better not to use your real name, but I found I posted my orginal birth plan from my first so an be traced, lol.

I agree. Its great to have twin mum friends. I have quite a few now from here and the twin clothing selling pages. It kinda feels like... back up. If I've got a question or problem that only a twin mum can help/relate to, then sticking it up as a status update is guaranteed a load of helpful understanding replies. Or vice versa, if I feel I can help or just empathise.

Multiple mummies must stick together! No other bugger know what we go through lol!


----------



## jackie2012

I'm in too i need some twin mommy friends. Sending out PM's with my name. i'm not hard to find there is only one of me.lol


----------



## fidgets mammy

ah im not on facebook. we have too many exes each ha ha so we stay away.


----------



## mummykel1984

fidgets mammy said:


> ah im not on facebook. we have too many exes each ha ha so we stay away.

Hehee that made me chuckle lol!! :haha:


----------



## fidgets mammy

ha ha. we both get a bit jealous of certain ones. and as hes qiute a stunning lookin well known bloke i like to keep him to myself. ha ha. no on the serious note theres certain exes that would cause shite for us.


----------



## zephyr

I'd love more twin mum friends! if anyone was to add me pm me you name and I'll add :) Gunna pm few of you now if time allows :p


----------



## DippyTink

Ooh can I join in ! I have quite a few twin mummies on there so far but would love more - add me on Facebook - Sally whitehead - I'm the one with twins as the picture ! Ha ! 
X x


----------



## fidgets mammy

ah i feel lonely now.


----------



## mummykel1984

fidgets mammy said:


> ha ha. we both get a bit jealous of certain ones. and as hes qiute a stunning lookin well known bloke i like to keep him to myself. ha ha. no on the serious note theres certain exes that would cause shite for us.

Yep same situation here that's why we have a joint one ;)


----------



## henrysmumkaz

My friends list seems to have doubled today lol. Yay for new twin mummy friends!

FM go on and make a sneaky account


----------



## fidgets mammy

mummykel1984 said:


> fidgets mammy said:
> 
> 
> ha ha. we both get a bit jealous of certain ones. and as hes qiute a stunning lookin well known bloke i like to keep him to myself. ha ha. no on the serious note theres certain exes that would cause shite for us.
> 
> Yep same situation here that's why we have a joint one ;)Click to expand...

we were goin to do the same but nothin ever came of it.


----------



## fidgets mammy

henrysmumkaz said:


> My friends list seems to have doubled today lol. Yay for new twin mummy friends!
> 
> FM go on and make a sneaky account

i couldnt!! i slate facebook and ive never gave him any reason to get mad at me so i best keep my good work up. him on the other hand is a naughty bugger who tells fibs.


----------



## HLanders

That's a bummer FM... I don't post a lot of pictures on here simply because you have to compress pictures and make them smaller... and you can't upload from your phone. :( If I could I would show off pictures EVERY WHERE I could! lol


----------



## fidgets mammy

im still learnin how to upload pics. 
anyway where do yous find the time for face book?


----------



## HLanders

Hours of nursing!! Hahaha


----------



## fidgets mammy

thats when i come on here. durin the night while im feeding-to keep me awake. or at small intervals durin day.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh cool! Wld love to be friends with more twin mommas! I am not searchable but if u cld please pm me your name I'd be glad to add! :)


----------



## arj

ME!! Fidget, why dont you just make a FB twin friends account?? And keep it open in case your hubby wants to have a look, but maybe make your name something else? Like Paula Fidget or somthing, then its just the same as BNB but you can see all our twin pics/rants too :D

My husband doesnt have an account but I leave mine logged in and am friends with all his exes on fb lol, he just goes on mine to have a squiz now and again, I dont mind.

I want to be friends with y'all, how do we go about it?


----------



## arj

moo_fie said:


> Is anyone on the -pregnant with twins or parent of twins (the group)- on facebook? X

Im on the NZ one


----------



## kcoennen

Oh I want in!!! I'm not sure if you can find me. Kellie Coennen If you can't then please PM me your names!!!


----------



## Jules78

I would love to ! How do I go about adding you ll then? Twin advice would be so much appreciated!! Xxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

www.facebook.com/kazzle.dazzle 

^^ me! x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kellie, I searched you but couldn't find ya! Dangit. What abt your email? :)


----------



## Jules78

Thanks Henry's mum I'm just about to add you! This is me https://www.facebook.com/jkilty hope that works! Xx


----------



## arj

omg im so confused at all these new friends on fb!!! i dont know who's who!! my name is Alice by the way if you dont connect the dots to arj (initials). jules i added you :)


----------



## Jules78

I got you arj! Nice to meet you &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836; twins are gorge!! Xxx


----------



## tweety pie

I want in too. Love to be friends with all you twin mummies, i will be easy to find as my surname is so unusual..... Deborah Aldous, if not PM me xx.


----------



## _Vicky_

Oooohhhhh memenemememememe

https://www.facebook.com/Victoria.myers.3110


----------



## zephyr

I have no idea who is who either :p


----------



## HLanders

I'm Hillary :)


----------



## arj

tweety pie said:


> I want in too. Love to be friends with all you twin mummies, i will be easy to find as my surname is so unusual..... Deborah Aldous, if not PM me xx.

Theres a few Deborah Aldous's! Is this you? I dont wanna add the wrong one!https://www.facebook.com/deborah.aldous.5


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Its all verrrry confusing on my friends list now. All these lovely new babies showing up in my newsfeed though, its all good!!

I'm errr.... Kaz!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay! I have so many new buddies :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm Brandy, btw :)


----------



## Wind

I am Pamela!!


----------



## arj

Oh _Youre_ Pamela! :D

I have figured out that Lamb is Louise, and Zeph is Amy, and Ste4mr is Holly. And I know who Kaz and Hillary are. Thats about it!


----------



## jackie2012

i'm jackie lol my user name is not too creative.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Lol the disadvantages of learning each other by screen names


----------



## Rairai

Definately would love fb friends- will need all the help I can get! I'm rachel havis and my profile pic is me laying sideways onto hubby (in a tent so looking pretty rough lol) x add meeeee! Xxx


----------



## jogami

I'm Michelle :D


----------



## _Vicky_

Haha my user name isn't creative either only diff is that I am Victoria on FB - is anyone davekel before I add some random bloke?


----------



## lisababe5

Count me in too! I'm Lisa smith you can find me by my email: [email protected]
I've had a pretty rough ride with my twin pregnancy so far and it would be great to speak to you on FB. I don't really know how to find people so just let me know who you are x


----------



## Bon18

Oh count me in... You can look up my fb by my email [email protected] I'm Siobhon btw. Though I haven't had time for either fb or BnB lately but that will all change from tomorrow since I'm back to work part time.


----------



## Bumblebee117

I have added tweetypie, lisababe, rairai, bon, vicky! 

My name is Nadine. :) 

I have also created a secret baby and bump group so we can see who is who! arj - I would like to add you so you can join the group too! 

and feel free to add people from this forum to the group on fb! xx


----------



## Wind

Bumblebee117 said:


> I have also created a secret baby and bump group so we can see who is who! arj - I would like to add you so you can join the group too!
> 
> and feel free to add people from this forum to the group on fb! xx

LOVE this idea!! Thank you so much! It will help keep everyone straight and build friendships.:flower:


----------



## Rairai

https://www.facebook.com/rachel.havis is me :)


----------



## Dollywally

Julie Lalou on fb. [email protected]!


----------



## san fran shan

I would love to join in...adding you all with your links...thanks!


----------



## fuzzylu

Hey ladies this is me if anyone wants to add me feel free. https://www.facebook.com/lucy.thomson.3979489

profile pic is of my boys kissing


----------



## tweety pie

arj said:


> tweety pie said:
> 
> 
> I want in too. Love to be friends with all you twin mummies, i will be easy to find as my surname is so unusual..... Deborah Aldous, if not PM me xx.
> 
> Theres a few Deborah Aldous's! Is this you? I dont wanna add the wrong one!https://www.facebook.com/deborah.aldous.5Click to expand...

Yep that's me arj, i really thought my surname was unusual obviously not lol x


----------



## fuzzylu

can someone add me too the group too? if you dont mind that is...

xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

fuzzylu said:


> can someone add me too the group too? if you dont mind that is...
> 
> xx


I've added you! The group is called Baby and Bump. It definitely says you're a member x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay! Added all of y'all. :D


----------



## kcoennen

Add me to the FB group please!


----------



## nyba

Would love to be added as well!

My real name is Rachel Clough - there are a few with my name, I'm the one from NYC but living in Buenos Aires Argentina and the pic is of me with one of my horses. Thank you!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

nyba said:


> Would love to be added as well!
> 
> My real name is Rachel Clough - there are a few with my name, I'm the one from NYC but living in Buenos Aires Argentina and the pic is of me with one of my horses. Thank you!

Wow I had to scroll through loads of Rachel Clough's to find you! I've sent you a friend request (I'm Kaz Williams and my profile pic is the same as on here) I'll get you added to the group as soon as you've approved me x

I hope everyone else has been added so far... if not, please say! The group has really grown, I had no idea we had so many multiple mummies in this section!


----------



## 88kelly

Can someone add me please? My names Kelly Marriott and my profile pic is my first scan pic :) https://www.facebook.com/kellymarie.marriott.3 ......Not sure if thats how you do a link lol xxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

88kelly said:


> Can someone add me please? My names Kelly Marriott and my profile pic is my first scan pic :) https://www.facebook.com/kellymarie.marriott.3 ......Not sure if thats how you do a link lol xxx

Added x


----------



## jk3nd4ll

I would love to have you ladies as facebook friends! It would be nice to have updates from other twin mommies! Please PM me and I will send you my link :)


----------



## Goody82710

I would love to be added to the group as well! Real name is Amy Goodridge.. let me know if you need something else?!


----------



## arj

Is there a Brittany on here?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm a Brandy. Lol

Amy, what is your profile picture? There are lots with your name!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I'm a Brandy. Lol
> 
> Amy, what is your profile picture? There are lots with your name!

I've added her x


----------



## Goody82710

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I'm a Brandy. Lol
> 
> Amy, what is your profile picture? There are lots with your name!

Me and my husband with the twins on our laps! I'm in the group now :)


----------



## May2011Mommy

Find me too! Please. [email protected]


----------



## Cutler101

Anyone can add me would lovee to be friends with more moms that have twins as well : ]https://www.facebook.com/IzzyCutler


----------



## Cutler101

i requested you your twin boys are so cute


fuzzylu said:


> Hey ladies this is me if anyone wants to add me feel free. https://www.facebook.com/lucy.thomson.3979489
> 
> profile pic is of my boys kissing


----------



## Cutler101

i requested you : ]


88kelly said:


> Can someone add me please? My names Kelly Marriott and my profile pic is my first scan pic :) https://www.facebook.com/kellymarie.marriott.3 ......Not sure if thats how you do a link lol xxx


----------



## Porcelain

Can I join the baby bump group on facebook, too?
I'm Dani Burke Fradella at https://www.facebook.com/dani.fradella


----------



## Cutler101

Requested you


----------



## PammyJ

Porcelain, i've requested as well :o)


----------



## Eternal

Are you all added to the group ok?


----------



## DragonflyWing

Feel free to request me! I'm Jenna Mackey Severson in WI.


----------



## PammyJ

And me ladies, Pamela Stewart Jacobs :o)


----------



## fidgets mammy

Right!!! Im gettin lonely now girls!! Yous are starting to pull me to the dark side!


----------



## Porcelain

I'm not added to the group, yet...
Fidget, you can create a faux account just to connect with baby bump ladies, perhaps? FB isn't that scary :) You can join momma groups that post advice and stuff


----------



## Deethehippy

Anyone can add me if you like: Dee (Domanique) Holman


----------



## Porcelain

Deethehippy said:


> Anyone can add me if you like: Dee (Domanique) Holman

I didn't see a 'friends' option so I subscribed to you. Love your twin picture!


----------



## Eternal

Please join fidge!


----------



## katrus78

Requested you! I am Karina :)


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm not added to the group yet either, but would love to be!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I would love to be added to a FB group for twin moms :) Who should I PM w/ my name?


----------



## Bumblebee117

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I would love to be added to a FB group for twin moms :) Who should I PM w/ my name?


Me! :) xx

Anyone who wants to join, just pm me and I will add you all! xx


----------

